# [Help] Sprint phones on Verizon?



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Alright guys, I've been reading up on this for months now hoping to find a complete guide and have only found bits and pieces of how to do it with huge gaps still in how to do it. So I thought this would be the most productive place to post the question as I'm sure that a few of you have the knowledge of how to do this and maybe even a few are currently using your sprint phones on Verizon. So please post your information if you have any as a lot of sprint phones are coming out every day that just seem to put most any Verizon phones to shame. Please, don't waste space in this thread with any "it can't be done" or "it isn't worth it posts" because I know it can be done and I believe it would be worth it. Thanks all!

*EDIT: * If you feel as though a certain part is illegal, leave it out. I would much rather you post all that you can and know while leaving out parts that you don't feel safe posting then not post anything at all! Keep in mind guys this is all in good fun and for helping the community as a whole.


----------



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

Info on this is far and few between due to the legalities of doing so.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

From what I've heard you can but VZW is less likely to allow it if it doesn't have the VZW branding (also vice versa for Verizon to Sprint). But if you catch a Verizon tech in a good day they might do it

Sent from my tbolt using Forum Runner


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I've read this too & I doubt there are any real issues with making an informative guide/post of how to do it. I mean if people can post up how to's on breaking into a car and hotwiring it how is it illegal at all to not share how to do something that doesn't harm anyone? On top of that just because the information is known doesn't mean people will go through the trouble of doing it.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I believe it CAN be done, but I think you would only get 1x speeds, as Sprint's and VZW's 3G bands are different, just like AT&T and T-Mobile. So it really isn't worth it.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

coggy9 said:


> I believe it CAN be done, but I think you would only get 1x speeds, as Sprint's and VZW's 3G bands are different, just like AT&T and T-Mobile. So it really isn't worth it.


Yes, only Sprint and Verizon's 1x are compatible. Unfortnately the EVDO_rev.A 3G that they both run are on different frequencies.

Also, this is an illegal action in most US states as the ESN of the device is not checked when entered into the system, so stolen phones could make their way onto the networks.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

the only thing that would be deamed illegal is if you tried changing the ESN which i dont think any one is going to try and do

proof verizon will let you bring other carriers phones to their network. But i'd recommend you still call and see before you fork down money for "phone a"


----------

